# Your favorite NFL teams



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2008)

What are your favorite NFL teams?

Mine has always been the Seattle Seahawks ever since I was kid when I lived in Bremerton, Washington. 












The new helmet and logo is slick but I still like the oldschool helmet and logo~






White helmet FTW! 






As far as second choice, well, the San Diego Chargers, I like them. 












Third, well, since everybody here including my family and friends, is a New England Patriots fan. I'll admit, I like 'em too.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

My favorites are:






AND






I even have firefox skinned with this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5651


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2008)

I have no team.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

Why not? Not a football fan?


----------



## Lee (Feb 19, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Why not? Not a football fan?



Disenfranchised I think 


I lived in Sarasota for two years, and they were the first team I ever saw play a football game, and I've loved them ever since.





My other (but no less important) team is the Bengals, because I lived around Cincinnati for 15 years, so they've always just been the home team to me.


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I uhh... err...



Nevermind.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Why not? Not a football fan?



 Read the description of the sports forum.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Read the description of the sports forum.



 got it. I thought you might have been a fan, buuuut didn't know if that was put there because there were a lot of Brady enthusiasts that post here. My bad.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 19, 2008)

I grew up a huge Browns fan and then the Grinch up and moved my team to Baltimore changed their name to the Buttsecks Buzzards and I was a man without an NFL team. Thanfully I was always more of a college football fan than a pro fan so the Buckeyes saw me through the lean years. Then in 1999 a team wearing uniforms colored brown and orange and calling themselves the Browns came on to the scene and sucked like a two dollar whore. Though recently these Browns have begun to play better and I am happy about their succcess and their bright looking future it just isn't the same. I want the old Municipal Stadium and Dawg Pound back.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2008)

Duh Iggles!

Wun Wicky, WUN! [/Way Whodes]


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 19, 2008)

Rep the Bay


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Duh Iggles!
> 
> Wun Wicky, WUN! [/Way Whodes]



 I literally LOL'd at that!!! GO IGGLES!!!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2008)

Iggles.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Feb 21, 2008)

Denver Bronco's and the Houston Texans.


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dolphins


----------

